# [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision



## Icke&Er (27. Juli 2012)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Einleitung*

 Alpenföhn hat sich in den letzten Jahren zu einer bekannten und beliebten Marke in der Hardwareszene gekämpft und ist aus vielen Computern nicht mehr wegzudenken. Die Ingenieure entwerfen aber nicht nur CPU-Kühler, sondern feiern auch Erfolge im Bereich GPU-Kühlung und Lüfter. Den CPU-Kühlern verleiht Alpenföhn in der Regel den Namen eines bekannten Berges oder Gebirges. Dies verleiht dem Kühler meiner Meinung nach einen guten Wiedererkennungswert und war ein guter Marketing-Schachzug. So hört das heutige Testsample auf den Namen _"Alpenföhn Gotthard". __Das Gotthardmassiv ist ein bekannter Gebirgszug in der Schweiz und jedem schon irgendwo einmal begegnet. Ob der Kühler aber auch eine massive Kühlleistung an den Tag legen kann, möchte ich mit meinem folgenden Review testen. _

Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiv gestaltet und soll die Review-Navigation erleichtern. Durch Anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangen Sie direkt zum ausgewählten Unterpunkt. Bilder sind durch ein einfaches Anklicken vergrößerbar. Am Ende jedes Abschnittes befindet sich ein „zurück zum Verzeichnis“ Button, welcher euch direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückbringt.


*Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Erste Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel - Systeme
AMD - Systeme*​ *Kühlleistung*
 *Einleitung*
 *Testsystem*
 *Standardbelüftung*
 *1x Referenzbelüftung*
 *2x Referenzbelüftung*​ *Fazit*
*Links**
Danksagung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle geht ein ganz großes Dankeschön an die Firma Alpenföhn, welche mir ein Muster des Gotthard für diesen Test zu Verfügung gestellt hat.​zurück zum Verzeichnis​* Verpackung und Lieferumfang

* In Sachen Verpackung setzt Alpenföhn auf recht üppige Abmaße, was schon einmal auf einen sehr wuchtigen Kühler schließen lässt. Schaut man sich anschließend die Oberseite etwas genauer an, kann man schon ein erstes Abbild des Kühlers erkennen. Sofort wird klar, dass es sich um einen Top-Flow Kühler handelt, welcher gerne in HTPC oder CUBE-Gehäusen zur Anwendung kommt. Ob dieser aber platzmäßig für dieses Einsatzgebiet geeignet ist, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Auch ein Abbild des mitgelieferten Lüfters ist auf der Verpackungsoberseite zu erkennen. Die Außenseiten der Außenverpackung nutzt Alpenföhn um Features, Spezifikationen und Detailbeschreibungen des Kühlers aufzuzeigen. Desweiteren findet man auch den Name „Gotthard“ auf fast jeder Verpackungsseite damit man ihn auch ja nicht vergessen kann. Die Spezifikationstabelle zeigt auch auf, dass der Kühler auf alle gängigen Intel- und AMD-Sockel passt und somit sehr flexibel ist.
Öffnet man die Verpackung stößt man als erstes auf einen kleinen Extrakarton, wo sich der standardmäßige Lüfter drin befindet. Somit ist dieser vor Transportbeschädigungen beschädigt. Direkt darunter befindet sich dann der Kühler selber. Dieser befindet sich in einer Plastikhalterung, sodass er beim Transport nicht verrutschen oder kaputt gehen kann. Damit man an das Montagematerial her ran kommt, muss man die Plastikhalterung herausnehmen denn darunter befinden sich zwei kleine Pakete mit dem Montagematerial. Dieses ist auf einem gewohnt hohen Niveau und kann in Sachen Qualität und Verarbeitung überzeugen. Das verwendete Montagezubehör fand bereits in den vorangegangen CPU-Kühlern aus dem Hause Alpenföhn Verwendung und konnte sich auch dort schon bewehren. Nun aber genug der langen Vorworte, lassen wir die Bilder sprechen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ zurück zum Verzeichnis​*
Erste Impressionen

* Wie bereits angemerkt, handelt es sich bei dem neuen Alpenföhn Gotthard um einen Top-Flow Kühler, was auch nur unschwer zu übersehen ist. Ausgehend von der Bodenplatte, welche auf der CPU aufsitzt, gehen insgesamt 6 Heatpipes nach oben in den Kühlkörper selber. Dieser liegt parallel zum Mainboard und weist doch recht beachtliche Ausmaße auf. Der 140mm Lüfter findet gut Platz auf der Kühleroberseite und fällt keineswegs zu groß aus. Das hat Alpenföhn, meiner Meinung nach, gut aufeinander abgestimmt. Optisch ist der Kühlkörper in 3 Bereiche eingeteilt, welche bei genauerem hinsehen aber mit einander verbunden sind. Auch hier verzichtet man auf eine aufwendige und kostenintensive Vollvernickelung, was sich positiv auf den Preis auswirkt. Als kleiner optischer Leckerbissen hat Alpenföhn ihren Firmenname an die Stirnseite des Kühlers gebracht, was recht hübsch anzusehen ist. Einen kleinen Einblick soll der folgende Videorundflug nun aber ergänzend geben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pLD25CS7zmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Als nächstes möchte ich den mitgelieferten Standardlüfter einmal etwas näher unter die PCGHX-Lupe nehmen. Er ist im 140mm Format gefertigt und gehört der neuen Lüftergeneration von Alpenföhn an. Farblich ist er in Schwarz-Blau designed und macht optisch ganz schon was her. Desweiteren wurde er mit einer Art Gummischicht überzogen, welche die Geräuschkulisse senken und Vibration verhindern soll. Er bietet auch die Möglichkeit der Geschwindigkeitsregelung und ist natürlich gesleeved. Meiner Meinung nach passt er sehr schön ins Gesamtpaket und gibt dem Kühler eine positive Note, aber seht selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die Übersichtlichkeit des Artikels erhalten bleibt, befinden sich weitere Bilder im folgenden Spoiler:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Verzeichnis​*
Spezifikationen

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​*
Montage

**Intel - Systeme

*Für meine Montageanleitung bei  Intel-Systemen kommt ein Sockel 775 Mainboard zum Einsatz, was sich aber  im wesentlichen nicht von der Montage bei den anderen Sockelvarianten  ala 1366, 1156 und 1155 unterscheidet. Zu Beginn führt man die 4 langen  Montageschrauben durch die entsprechenden Löcher der Backplate, welche  je nach Sockel variieren. Nur bei Sockel 775 sollte der  Extragummieinsatz verwendet werden. Wer möchte, kann an dieser Stelle  auch die Antivibrationsaufsätze an der Backplate anbringen. Im nächsten  Schritt wird die Backplate am Mainboard montiert, wozu die 4  Montageschrauben durch die entsprechenden Sockellöcher zu führen sind.  Auf der anderen Mainboardseite setzt man nun die 4 schwarzen  Abstandshalter auf die Schrauben auf. Anschließend werden die zwei  kurzen Halterungsbügel aufgesetzt und festgeschraubt. Hat man dies  erledigt, dann kann man den Kühler aufsetzen und ihn mit der  Querverstrebung festziehen. Diese ist zwischen dem Kühler hindurch zu  legen und auf beiden Seiten in die Gewindelöcher zu stecken. Ist der  Kühler nun gut festgezogen, muss nur noch der Lüfter montiert werden und  schon ist er startklar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​zurück zum Verzeichnis​* AMD - Systeme*
Die Montageanleitung für die  AMD-Sockel werde ich am Beispiel eines AM2+ Mainboards aufzeigen, was  sich im Grunde kaum von den neueren AM3 oder AM3+ unterscheidet. Auch  hier sind zu Beginn die 4 langen Monatgeschrauben durch die Backplate zu  stecken und bei Bedarf mit den Gummihalterungen zu fixieren. Die  entsprechenden Montagelöcher der Backplate sind hier je nach Sockel zu  wählen. Nun bringt man die Backplate an das Mainboard und führt die 4  Montageschrauben durch die passenden Löcher. Anschließend werden auch  hier als nächstes die 4 schwarzen Abstandshalter aufgesteckt. Bei AMD  hat man nun die Wahl, ob man den Kühler parallel zu den Rambänken oder  parallel zu den PCIe Slotz montieren möchte. Für ersteres sind die 2  langen Halterungen zu nutzen oder für die andere Variante müssen die 2  kurzen aufgesetzt werden. Anschließend werden die 4 Muttern aufgesetzt  und somit die Halterung festgezogen. Nun kann man die Querstrebe durch  den Kühler führen und in die 2 Windungslöcher drehen. Nachdem man auch  diese gut festgezogen hat, muss nur noch der Lüfter angebracht werden  und schon ist auch das AMD-System startklar.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Verzeichnis​*
Kühlleistung

* *Einleitung*

Bei einem CPU-Kühler kommt es  nicht nur auf das Aussehen oder den Lieferumfang an und deshalb werde  ich die einzelnen Kühler durch einen abgestimmten und gleichbleibenden  Parcour schicken. Somit ist es möglich, eine Vergleichbarkeit zu  erreichen und die Kühler können besser eingeschätzt werden. Zu Beginn  wird der Kühler mit der mitgelieferten Standardbelüftung auf die Probe  gestellt. Anschließend folgen noch Tests mit passenden Referenzlüftern.  Die Messung bezüglich der Standardbelüftung wird auch durchgeführt,  sollte dem Lieferumfang kein Extralüfter beiliegen. In diesem Fall muss  sich der Kühler ohne einen Lüfter der CPU entgegenstellen und zeigen,  was er im lüfterlosen Betrieb kann. Liegt dem Testkühler allerdings ein  Lüfter bei, so wird auch dieser im Standardbelüftungstest verwendet. Die  Referenzbelüftungstests unterteilen sich in die Messung mit nur einem  Referenzlüfter und die Messung mit zwei Referenzlüftern. Sollte der  Kühler bereits standardmäßig mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet sein, so  entfällt der Test mit nur einem Referenzlüfter nicht. Die Größe der  Lüfter hängt vom Standardlüfter ab. Das bedeutet, wenn der Kühler z.B.  einen 120mm Lüfter besitzt, setzen sich die Referenzlüfter auch aus  120mm Lüftern zusammen. Als 120mm Referenzbelüftung kommen ein/zwei  Scythe S-Flex (1600 rpm @ 100%) und bei der 140mm Referenzbelüftung  ein/zwei Enermax Apollish (1500 rpm @ 100%) zum Einsatz.
Um  bei dem Test unsinnige oder verfälschende Werte auszuschließen, wurde  jeder der Tests 2x ausgeführt. Dabei wurde der Kühler neu montiert und  wieder auf die Ausgangsposition gebracht. Als Wärmeleitpaste wird die  Arctic Silver 5 verwendet, so dass auch hier die Vergleichbarkeit  erhalten bleibt. Da mir der Punkt „Vergleichbarkeit“ sehr wichtig ist,  werden alle Temperaturen als Deltawerte angegeben. Dabei werden alle  Kerne der CPU zu 100% ausgelastet und verharren 30min in diesem Zustand.  Am Ende werden die maximalen Temperaturen addiert und durch die Anzahl  der Kerne dividiert. Nun wird noch die Raumtemperatur abgezogen und  schon sind die Werte unabhängig von der vorherrschenden Raumtemperatur.  Somit ist eine Vergleichbarkeit unter den einzelnen Kühlern  gewährleistet.​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​
* Testsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​
* Standardbelüftung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wirft man einen Blick auf die Temperaturgrafik so stellt man fest, dass sich der Gotthard im unteren Drittel der Vergleichsliste einreiht. Man muss sich aber hierbei vor Augen führen, dass es sich ja um einen Top-Blow Kühler handelt und er somit für andere Einsatzgebiete vorgesehen ist. Somit darf man den Direktvergleich mit den anderen Kandidaten nicht überbewerten. Nichts desto trotz konnte er z.B. den Thermalright Macho hinter sich lassen, was in Sachen Standardbelüftung ein ganz guter Wert ist. Für den Archon hat es aber leider nicht gereicht, da dieser in 2 Bereichen doch deutlich besser abgeschnitten hat als der Kühler aus dem Hause Alpenföhn. Positiv ist aber in Sachen Standardbelüftung der mitgelieferte Lüfter anzumerken, welcher einen wirklich guten Job macht. Er kann speziell im Bereich Geräuschentwicklung punkten und wird auch bei höheren Drehzahlen nicht übermäßig laut. In Sachen Standardbelüftung konnte der Gotthard ein ordentliches Bild bei mit hinterlassen.  

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
* 1x Referenzbelüftung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
In Sachen 1x Referenzbelüftung konnte sich der Alpenföhn Gotthard noch ein kleines Stückchen nach Oben kämpfen und sich auch vor den Enermax ETS-T40-VD schieben. Im Bereich 50% konnte sich der Kühler um ganze 3,9°C, bei Auto 0,9°C und bei 100% 0,2°C verbessern. Speziell der 50%-Modus sticht hierbei besonders heraus und ist in meinen Augen die beste Wahl bei dieser Konstellation. Den Temperaturvorteil kann sich der Kühler aber leider nur durch eine höhere Geräuschentwicklung erkämpfen, welche aber noch im Rahmen liegt. Wer also nicht der absolute Silent-Fanatiker ist, kann beruhigt auf einen anderen Lüfter umsteigen. In meinen Augen ist es fast egal ob man sich für einen neuen Lüfter entscheidet oder doch „nur“ bei der Standardbelüftung beleibt. Die Top-Blow Kühler sind eh nicht für dickes overclocking gedacht und somit liegt man auch immer im grünen Temperaturbereich. Wer allerdings doch kräftig an der Taktschraube drehen möchte, sollte über einen anderen Lüfter aber durchaus einmal nachdenken. 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​
* 2x Referenzbelüftung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zu Beginn dieser Kategorie möchte ich anmerken, dass an dem Gotthard aus dem Hause Alpenföhn keine Möglichkeit besteht einen zweiten Lüfter anzubringen! Dennoch wollte ich einen zweiten Vergleichstest nicht ausfallen lassen und deshalb befindet sich der zweite Referenzlüfter neben dem Kühler. Er simuliert damit den hinteren Gehäuselüfter. Aus diesem Grund sollte man die Werte nicht zu genau nehmen sonder sie als eine Art Ergänzung auffassen. Man kann trotzdem erkennen, dass ein zweiter Lüfter das Eine oder Andere °C noch heraus kitzeln kann. Dieser Ersatzlüfter ist aber auch nicht unbedingt von Nöten und kann, wenn man es möchte, auch weggelassen werden.

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ *Fazit

* Lässt man den Artikel nun noch einmal Review passieren, so kann man sagen, dass sich der Alpenföhn Gotthard doch recht ordentlich geschlagen hat. In Sachen Verarbeitung legt Alpenföhn wieder einen hohen Maßstab an und kann somit durchweg überzeugen. Man findet keine Verarbeitungsfehler oder scharfe Kante an dem Kühler und auch nicht am mitgelieferten Zubehör. Desweiteren macht auch der standardmäßige Lüfter einen hochwertigen und guten Eindruck. Hier lässt Alpenföhn keinen Platz für große Kritik. Einzig bei der Montage sollte man etwas Geschick mitbringen, zumindest wenn man den Kühler direkt in einem Gehäuse montieren möchte. Ich empfehle hierbei wirklich das Mainboard mit auszubauen, da man somit mögliche Folgeschäden verhindern kann. Ein geübter PC-Schrauber darf sich aber auch gerne an der direkten Variante versuchen, es ist möglich. 
Gehen wir nun zu den Temperaturwerten über so kann man sagen, dass der Kühler seinem Anforderungsbereich gerecht wird. Er kommt mit einem auf 4,5GHz übertakteten Intel Core i5 2500K zurecht und weis diesen zu kühlen. Für den Normalnutzer ist die gezeigte Kühlleistung ausreichend und sollte auch die heißen Sommertage gut überstehen. Lediglich der Übertakter, der seine CPU ans 24/7 Limit treiben will ist, wird mit dem Gotthard eher weniger glücklich. Hier empfehle ich einen leistungsstärkeren Kühler.
Abschließend möchte ich noch den Preis mit in Relation setzen, welcher sich bei UVP 57,90€ einpendelt. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser etwas zu hoch, auch wenn die Konkurrenz vergleichbare Preise ansetzt. Wer z.B. einen modernen Cube-PC aufbauen möchte und dort auf moderne und somit heiß werdende CPUs nicht verzichten will, für den ist der Preis möglicherweise total in Ordnung. Wer allerdings einen normalen Tower-PC aufbaut kann mit normalen CPU-Kühlern aber durchaus günstiger fahren. Allen in Allem konnte sich der Alpenföhn Gotthard am Ende locker den „Silver-Star“ erkühlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ zurück zum Verzeichnis​*
Links

*Alpenföhn Homepage

Alpenföhn Gotthard Homepage

Alpenföhn @ Facebook
*Icke&Er Reviews*
zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*

Review geht online - viel Spaß damit 

MFG


----------



## buxtehude (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*

hi,

ich habe gerade den bericht gelesen. es muss echt eine heidenarbeit gewesen sein. danke dafür 

besonders positiv ist mir aufgefallen, dass du auf die amd und intel montage eingehst. das sieht man leider noch zu selten.

ich finde den preis für den cpu kühler auch zu hoch angesetzt, da die konkurrenz bekanntlicherweise nicht schläft. gerade im von dir berechtigterweise genannten htpc bzw. cube bereich.

minimale anmerkung: es haben sich lediglich einige, wenige rechtschreib- und zeichensetzungsfehler eingeschlichen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. Juli 2012)

Guter Test und ein guter, schicker Kühler zum (noch) etwas hohen Preis.

Etwas hab ich noch: Soll der Satz ein kleiner Witz am Rande sein? 


> Lässt man den Artikel nun noch einmal Review passieren


----------



## Original-80 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*

Toller Test - liest sich wunderbar flüssig. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht mit wieviel Herzblut hier einige Forenteilnehmer dabei sind. Danke dir Icke&Er

Eine Frage hab ich aber noch. An den Bildern kann man es leider nur schwer abschätzen (Bild 4 bei Intel sieht aus als ob genug Luft wär). Ich hab mit meinem Archon immer das Problem steht er Nord-Süd bekomm ich Probleme mit den 1. zwei Rambänken, steht er Ost-West verdeckt er den 1. PCI-Slot. Wie siehts den hier mit dem Top-Blow von Alpenföhn aus - sind hohe Rammodule erlaubt oder nicht ??

Ramkompatibilität vielleicht ein Unterpunkt für den nächsten Test. Der doch hoffentlich kommen wird ??


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*

Danke Leute,

wegen der Rechtschreibung lass ich nochmal drüberschauen, aber das mit dem Review war ein absichtlicher Witz 

MFG


----------



## wollekassel (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*

Sehr gelungener Test! Top, macht Spass zu lesen. Dein Test ist sehr informativ und gehaltvoll. Der CPU-Kühler scheint ja ganz ordentlich zu sein. Bin mit meinem Noctua NH-D14 Monsterkühler jedoch für Jahre versorgt. Danke für Deine Mühen Icke&Er!


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*

@Original-80

Das kommt auf deine Rams an, meine Corsaiar Veangance passen drunter, wenn man sie vor der Kühlermontage schon eingebaut hat. Hast du aber welche mit mega hohen Kühlfinnen, wie z.B. diese A-Data Gaming Serie, dann wirds sehr knapp 
In Richtung PCIe-Slot gabs bei mir keine Probs auf dem Testsystem 

@wollekassel

Dank dir


----------



## Original-80 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Hatte noch vor ner Weile G.Skill Ripjaws - nehme mal an mit denen hätte man ähnliche Probleme wie mit der A-Data Gaming Serie. Inzwischen bin ich auch zu den Corsairs im low profile gewechselt, um leichte Inkompatibilität im Systemaufbau zu bewältigen. Da dies jetzt geschaft ist werd ich natürlich nicht so schnell meinen Archon aufgeben, aber interessant ist der Top-Blow von Alpenfön schon. V.a. wenn man bedenkt, dass man mit ihm zumindest eine Seite des Inkompatibilitätsrisikos ausschließen kann. Es nervt teils schon gewaltig wenn entweder der dringend benötigte PCIE1x Slot (die anderen werden natürlich von der Graka verdeckt), oder die 1. beiden Ram-plätze nicht mehr nutzbar sind.


----------



## skyscraper (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*

Mal ne recht blöde Frage:

Passt der Gotthard auf mein Micro-ATX-Board AsRock B75 Pro3-M ohne mit der Grafikkarte zusammenzustoßen?

MfG, sky


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*

Wow, sehr schöner Top-Blow-Kühler!


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Gotthard im PCGHX-Check - God`s hardest decision*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Mal ne recht blöde Frage:
> 
> Passt der Gotthard auf mein Micro-ATX-Board AsRock B75 Pro3-M ohne mit der Grafikkarte zusammenzustoßen?
> 
> MfG, sky


 
Kann ih so leider nicht genau beantworten, da ich ein solchen Mainboard leider nicht daheim habe.
Ich hatte ihn bei meinen Bilder aber auch auf einem AMD Micro-ATX und da hätte es gepasst 

MFG


----------

